# Music Therapy Anyone?



## OnwardNUpward (Feb 17, 2021)

I am a person who is strongly connected to the power of music. Divorce is an emotional time and that can push us to seek out help in the form of music even more than we normally would. There are a couple of songs that have been particularly helpful to me during my divorce. I will share them. Have any of you found music to be therapeutic? What songs spoke to you?

My two songs are:




 Be Brave and Believe by Declan O'Rourke This was helpful toward the beginning of the divorce.





 Shake It Out by Florence And The Machine This was helpful at the end.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Rachmaninoff for me,

Stolen from another one of my posts -





​



 - The magic starts at 16:15 maybe the most beautiful piece of music of all time,​​though I reserve that for about 8 mins into this piece - 



​I use this last piece to calm down to, helped a lot at the beginning of this Coved thing. -


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i love rachmaininov. my mom had and played an old 78rpm version of the second piano concerto when i was a kid. don't remember the pianist or maestro, but i fell in love.

way back when, when i found out my ex was cheating, i would drive around ruminating and listening to music. there were a couple of tunes that would especially bring salving tears for me.
one was 'halleluia' (leonard cohen), but i liked john cales version best. also 'crazy' by patsy cline.


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Well...I kinda hate to say it, but Weird Al was what helped me past my divorce with my previous wife. 

I think I knew it was going south but just hadn't admitted it to myself until the point where she said that she was filing for one. 

She told me that she was filing for one then went to work for her shift as a Private Duty Nurse so I was left with that shot in the heart and no one but my own company. I'm pretty sure that wouldn't have been a fun time. 

I called a friend of mine to come over and we chatted and he cheered me up with a collection of Weird Al songs. The ones that really helped were "One More Minute" "You Don't Love Me Anymore" and "Melanie".


I'm not sure if that was what you had in mind when you asked the question...but there it is.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

First time I heard this song, I was driving to work in the pouring rain, crying so hard I could barely see to drive, wondering how I was going to get through a breakup. I thought my life was over. I turned on the radio and this song was playing. It became my anthem for awhile. Sitting here listening to it again, remembering exactly how gutted I was back then and how absolutely unbreakable I feel right now feels grEAT! Thank you Sara Evans. You were right! YEAY ME !!!


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

I got the record _Tarkio_ by Brewer and Shipley randomly, and after moving out, put it on at my new place. I hadn't heard it before, and while the lyrical themes weren't exactly on point, the songs about freedom and living life landed with me. 








This song I remember listening to as a kid (I never liked Gordon Lightfoot back then) but re-discovered after I separated... this helped






Just being able to listen to records without every song being interpreted as a referendum on our marriage, or a sign I wasn't committed to her, or a sign that I wished I was still single and partying while listening to that song & therefore deep down inside I was a drunk & a drug addict... (god, she really was nuts!!!)... _sigh_ just being able to listen to music again was nice.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Pink Floyd because the themes are often melancholic and introspective - Wish You Were Here is probably the best example, but their entire catalog is filled with great works.


----------

